# Work Vehicle - New or Used?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

My current service truck is getting beat. Nearly 300k miles, some of the box doors are rusty, none of them lock anymore, the cab is getting beat up....it's apparent that it's a work truck.

Frankly, it's getting embarrassing, and I also don't trust it nearly as much anymore even though I've always maintained it.

Time for another one. I lucked out big time with that one. Got it for a smoking deal in a no reserve auction, I won't stumble into a deal like that again.

So here's where I'm not sure what to do. New trucks are expensive, monthly payments are pretty high on them, and in the winter that might turn into an issue. The big plus is you get a truck that will last 10 years or more (maybe, they salt the roads here), a known history the whole time, and the factory warranty.

However, knock 10-15 grand off the price and you get still get a very clean truck with relatively low miles on it. Still get a decent service life out of it, and ultimately have a lower payment and lower total cost.

So what are the pros and cons of each that I might be missing? My big hang up with a brand new one is the salt on the roads here, it really reduces the life of the body and frame, plus the massive depreciation on it for resale.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Find a jj Kane auction and buy one there. Fleet trucks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have always bought used. Current one is a 2012, that will get replaced soon, after about 5 years of use, and about 90000 miles. Four or five year old vehicles generally will fetch about half of the price of a new one, and have worked well for me.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

We've always bought clean low mileage vehicles out of the South, both personal and business. 
I wouldn't buy a used vehicle from this area unless it's only seen a winter or two.

Pros - you can get a nice older vehicle with little to no rust for a decent price.

Cons - it can take a while to find one with decently low miles, and then you either have to have it shipped or go on a road trip.

My wife likes looking for vehicles and property though, she'll set up searches with the different sites and wait till something decent looking comes along.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

If you are going to run them to 300k miles, I'd just get a new one.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Fishindude said:


> If you are going to run them to 300k miles, I'd just get a new one.


Probably not the norm, I typically just run them until they become unreliable. Most of the time that's about 5 years.

Like the guy above, I usually go south to get one, and it doesn't take long for NY winters to really beat on them.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 8, 2021)

My work trucks go between the job site and the farm. They get dinged up. Even if I'm super careful (which I'm not always), I've got others loading/unloading material and stuff happens. I would hate the inevitable paranoia around the first dings on a new truck. Also for my business, clients don't see or interact with my truck so it's not a part of my image, so I don't feel new provides any value.

Whether it's work, farm, or personal, the only new vehicle I've purchased is my skid steer.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

You guys seem to be thinking the same way I always have.

I would love a new one, but the cost just seems too much for the depreciation.

Like you said, they get dinged and scratched and otherwise beat up from day to day work.

For me, having a clean looking truck I feel is important, and older rusted one to me sends a subliminal message that my work might match.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 8, 2021)

A well-dressed contractor always having a brand new truck sends me a subliminal message that your money priorities are backwards and you care more about your image than your work. A well maintained older truck, with reliable but well used tools coming out of it, carried by a presentable but obviously worked in clothes, gives me subconscious confidence in your work.

But I'm a general wanting subs I can trust, not a typical client.... and I get that they have a much different vision they need to see to be comfortable.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I get that, and always feel a little weird when we roll new tools out in the spring. Last big job I did I treated myself to a new set of bags, first time in 10 years.

I showed the GC my old bags first and said "I'm not new, I swear, I just wanted a new set". He laughed about it.

A clean truck, regardless of age is important to me though. I would happily run an older one for a long time, but can't mess with fighting away the rust that long.

I priced new doors and a new box for mine, it's not worth it to add them with the overall value of that truck now, I'm better off starting fresh.

I do think it's obnoxious when guys buy a work vehicle, then slap a tuner in it, huge tires, and annoying vinyl all over it. I probably wouldn't hire those guys if they showed up to price a job for me, as their truck tends to reflect their personality a bit.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

NYCB said:


> I get that, and always feel a little weird when we roll new tools out in the spring. Last big job I did I treated myself to a new set of bags, first time in 10 years.
> 
> I showed the GC my old bags first and said "I'm not new, I swear, I just wanted a new set". He laughed about it.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

I agree on contractors with 'all new shiny stuff'- especially when it comes to lifted trucks with 20's, etc..... Had a friend that called me about a fence install on one of his sites- yep, guys had all brand new tools and a dumb truck. They were also using spray foam instead of concrete to set posts- LOL.

Really funny part about the new trucks that guys trick out is it's easy to void the warranty. They can tell if you take the DPF off then put it back, lifts will void warranty, upgraded intakes, etc.... Hard to find good used diesels that haven't been f#&ked with other than fleet vehicles in my last hunt a year ago.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing screams dooosh more than a 6+" lift kit on a "work" truck with a 10" drop hitch on it lol. 

Got no problem seeing guys roll out new tools though, or new trucks, how do I know they didn't just retire an old set. Rather reserve my judgements for how the sub acts, talks and performs. My work truck was bought new in 2020, was left over 2019 stock though. In western Canada we have a company called Driving Force, they basically take fleet vehicles and resell them. I got my personal truck there, 2 years old, 40000km, less than half price.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I have bought used every time, accept recently on a new business truck I paid cash for in 2019; 1st new truck. 

I decided new because I wanted a particular truck for some branding purposes and function items were difficult to find used. 

Used seams best buy IMO...especially if you don't need something odd.

I hate borrowing money, unless it "pays" somehow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

shanewreckd said:


> Nothing screams dooosh more than a 6+" lift kit on a "work" truck with a 10" drop hitch on it lol.
> 
> Got no problem seeing guys roll out new tools though, or new trucks, how do I know they didn't just retire an old set. Rather reserve my judgements for how the sub acts, talks and performs. My work truck was bought new in 2020, was left over 2019 stock though. In western Canada we have a company called Driving Force, they basically take fleet vehicles and resell them. I got my personal truck there, 2 years old, 40000km, less than half price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Good point- no hate on new trucks or tools but if everything looks unused I'm wanting to know why that's the case.(basically just try to get the story from whoever) Seems like the 'fake it 'til you make it' crowd is a usual suspect for shiny stuff and excessive social media activity. I've even had these types take pictures of my **** to post and claim as their own.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I usually buy a new truck every 5 years, 150k miles or so. Turn the old truck into a work truck and put another 5/150 on it, or however long I can make it last. Rinse and repeat

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Good looking company trucks with logos, etc. are rolling billboards, advertising for you 24/7.
We ran a fleet of pickups, each superintendent had one. Always bought new trucks, ran them to about 200-250,000 miles, which took about ten years. Had nice graphics on them, kept them washed, did not allow them to get beat up, etc. 

It pays to keep your equipment in first class working shape. Clients see this, just like they pay attention to personal appearance. 
Good impressions are important.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Last July I got a 2018 GMC 2500 Van 8cyl 36k on it -- $19,500 --- in 20 months from new it depr from $33k. Basic proven technology -- no fancy turbo - echos, etc. My previous E250 I got with 122K on it --- held up better than average until rear ended at 225k.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never owned a new vehicle, but I sold them for a while.
If you can pay cash used is 100% better. Two years old or so. 
If you plan on doing payments then you might be better new. The interest rate savings can be huge.

I bought a truck last week. 04 Canyon. I'll have to do a little work to it, but it looks great and is good on fuel. If I needed to haul material or a ton of tools I would've bought a bigger truck, but this one will be perfect for what I'm doing now. Plus it'll be a good starter truck for my boys in a year or two when they start driving.

Also - if you're buying from a dealership don't buy before the end of the month. Dealerships and salesmen get a bonus for the number of vehicles sold in a month, and it can be pretty significant. Sometimes you can get a great deal on the last day of the month of the dealership hasn't hit their numbers.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought one new truck.

Nice thing about it was that I knew who had driven it. I put 140k on it, and I did front brake pads and a new battery. That’s it.

Im a commercial driver, and I tend to drive very and slowly and smoothly, so I don’t tear up equipment.

Only down side to used is it might have been owned by a hot dogger.

That said, all my other rigs have been used. Saving 50% or more because it’s a few years old is a no brained for me.

If you want something very specific though, that can be difficult to find used. 

Except, I kind of hit the jackpot.

Ive always wanted a service body in a 4x4, crew cab, and a manual transmission. And I really wanted a red one. 

Needed a diesel for all the towing.

I could have ordered one from Ram, but I’d have been out 80k or more.

Last year I found a 2011 Ram 5500 CC service body, 4x4, manual, in red, with a ton of little stuff that would have ordered, if I was getting it new. Manual 4x4, integrated trailer brake, 6 passenger, on and on.

Long story longer, I got it for 28k and free shipping. 👍

Couldnt have afforded it if I’d gone new.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

There's an aluminum shop here that makes custom headache racks with a secondary rack, and some pockets at the front and back. When you don't need it, it's a double depth headache rack, when you do, move it to the back and it's a ladder rack. We have it on one truck, but not mine, so it might take me a while to get a picture of that if you're wanting.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

This is what I put on my truck. The back rail swings around and pins to the upper side rail. The center support over the midspan of your bed can go up front and pin at the headache rack.

I went with their modelar format shipped to me. I fastened my boxes directly to the rack in order to eliminate any of the bed leg supports.










Chevy 2500 Crew Cab Long box Gas


The problem I’ve had with cars/trucks rusting out is the bottoms of the painted panels on the sides. I wouldn’t get too worked up over underbody coatings. For $20/month you can get a mister car wash unlimited package. $30 for the ultimate wash package. Definitely worth the $$$, there are...




www.contractortalk.com


































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Coming back finally with an update. My service truck blew up in spectacular fashion on the highway the other day. Called all over the state looking for a replacement and found this one, went to get it this morning.

Not the one I ordered, but very similar.

I ordered a Decked storage system for the bed, and some made to order seat covers from Marathon. Hopefully it lasts a long time and a lot of jobs.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice truck!


David


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

So are you canceling the one you ordered?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

mrcat said:


> So are you canceling the one you ordered?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can't cancel it, it had a build date already and actually went to the factory the day before my service truck went down. I told them I wasn't going to buy it though.

The lady was cool, she understood I couldn't be down a truck trying to run a business, and sent me back my deposit.

They still have to take delivery on it, but it will come in as dealer inventory now and go out on the lot.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

So if anyone wants a rusty service truck with just under 300k miles on it that certainly has a bad injector, probably has a blown turbo, and maybe has a burnt piston, just let me know. Cut you a smoking deal on it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What engine is in it?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

tgeb said:


> What engine is in it?


6.0 diesel.

I'm still on the fence about just trailering it to auction as is, or actually tearing into it when I have some down time to see if I can't at least get it running smoothly again.

I think this was the series of events, I've had an injector giving me intermittent issues over the last two years, sometimes it will stick, and a few minutes later, back to normal and then it might be good for weeks.

This time, it stuck wide open, I was on the highway so I floored it to attempt to burn up all the fuel it was dumping while we got to an exit.

A couple miles later she was just belching smoke and I'm pretty sure the turbo blew right before we got to the exit. I limped it up the ramp and into a big parking lot so I could call someone to come get me.

The oil is right full of diesel fuel, so that cylinder probably got washed bad, and I'm guessing that what caused the turbo to go.

I have spare injectors and an extra turbo, so I might isolate the injector, tear it apart, change it, make sure it starts, then swap the turbo and change the oil.

Or I might say screw it and list it as is, even trailer to someone's house if they need me to, and they can mess with it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

6.0 engines could have plenty of issues as you apparently know. 
Sounds like a very bad day when it gave up on you. 😟


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

tgeb said:


> 6.0 engines could have plenty of issues as you apparently know.
> Sounds like a very bad day when it gave up on you. 😟


It could have been a lot worse, no concrete scheduled that day.

We lost half the day basically, but my wife's brother was able to go grab my equipment trailer and come pick us up, then a friend loaned me one of his trucks for a few days to get us through the week.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

NYCB said:


> The lady was cool, she understood I couldn't be down a truck trying to run a business, and sent me back my deposit.


That was great, usually deposits are not refundable 


David


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Windycity said:


> That was great, usually deposits are not refundable
> 
> 
> David


Yeah, I thought I might end up eating it, but I should have had the thing by now too. I got bumped into the next model year because of the production problems they were having.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

NYCB said:


> Yeah, I thought I might end up eating it, but I should have had the thing by now too. I got bumped into the next model year because of the production problems they were having.


Yeah, I’ve been hearing about the shortage of vehicles a lot lately however I didn’t realize how bad it was until I started actually looking at the dealer parking lot as I drive past

The dealer lots are looking pretty thin, like half capacity


David


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Hell, they'll sell your ordered truck for 5k more than you ordered it for, due to the pipeline issues.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Windycity said:


> Yeah, I’ve been hearing about the shortage of vehicles a lot lately however I didn’t realize how bad it was until I started actually looking at the dealer parking lot as I drive past
> 
> The dealer lots are looking pretty thin, like half capacity
> 
> ...


Nearly empty here, at least truck dealers.

The closest Ford dealer has only had 2 or 3 on the lot at a time the last several months. 

The place I ordered mine from said they just got their first super duty in two months last week, and it was gone that day.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah it’s kind of crazy, 

I’m really not in the market for any new vehicles so I haven’t been paying attention to dealerships/inventory . 

Later this year we were talking about replacing my wife’s car because it’s a 2008 with 160,000 on it but with the current situation will just keep driving it for a while until everything settles down in the car market


David


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Windycity said:


> Yeah it’s kind of crazy,
> 
> I’m really not in the market for any new vehicles so I haven’t been paying attention to dealerships/inventory .
> 
> ...


It might be worth replacing sooner rather than later, a lot of manufacturers are not only having trouble getting components, but also replacement parts are drying up.

I've talked to some people that work on on the manufacturing side, and they said we are seeing a ripple from them either being shut down, or running a skeleton crew for months last year, inventory is going out faster than they can make it now because what they had stocked got wiped out.

Tires apparently are doing the same nonsense right now.

If it took almost a year to see the effects, I imagine it will take at least another year before things level off, probably longer if people don't start getting back to work.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

The car is in great shape and has no issues so we don’t need to replace it

It’s getting older and we wanted to stay ahead of any potential issues. 

Although it is definitely a good time to try to sell it


David


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

It was a struggle, but I managed to get the essentials sorted out for day to day needs.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how this transition goes!

What are you going to do with the rest of the not so essential stuff, buckets and milk crates? Trailer?
I wouldn't be surprised if we see a "Swapping My Body" thread this winter. 😃 

I really don't think I could do it, I've been running the utes far too long to ever go back.

Good Luck,
D.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm in uncharted territory, so I'm not entirely sure.

It's going to be an adjustment for everyone.

We already make lists and load and unload daily based on what we need. I'm thinking a job trailer will be coming at some point, either that or another service truck for the help to drive around, that we can load to the hilt with gear.

I think, provided we properly plan out each job, we can batch our tools accordingly and supplement what we need out of either buckets or boxes.

The stuff I moved over is used almost daily, or at least with extreme regularity. Things like the Bosch hammer drill were just redundancy, I have a cordless SDS that we use pretty much every time now.

I am worried about my wet stuff (like lube and fluids). Hopefully it's not a big deal since most of that was for the old truck, the new one should last awhile before all the stuff starts to leak out of it.


----------



## Paint Stick (Aug 3, 2021)

The biggest problem with trailers, is your out of business if someone steals it. And the cops dont care.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Paint Stick said:


> The biggest problem with trailers, is your out of business if someone steals it. And the cops dont care.


Isn't that the case with anything that you store your tools in though?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Paint Stick said:


> The biggest problem with trailers, is your out of business if someone steals it. And the cops dont care.


I have theft on my insurance, I would increase it if I had a trailer full of stuff.

It would suck, but a line of credit and a trip to the supply house would be a stop gap until insurance paid out and/or your stuff started to slowly get found at pawn shops.


----------



## Paint Stick (Aug 3, 2021)

Calidecks said:


> Isn't that the case with anything that you store your tools in though?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


True, but its a lot easier to steal a trailer than it is to steal your work truck.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Well thsts it for big Bertha. Dealer bought it for what I bought it for in 2019 new.... 

had to kick a superintendent out of his truck and into the spare truck until my new beater gets here. They say 90 days so I say 6 months


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Jaws said:


> Well thsts it for big Bertha. Dealer bought it for what I bought it for in 2019 new....
> 
> had to kick a superintendent out of his truck and into the spare truck until my new beater gets here. They say 90 days so I say 6 months
> View attachment 514796


Dang, does the temp truck have leather and a touch screen in it? If not the big fella gonna be roughing it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Why did you trade it in?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Why did you trade it in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Probably because he got to use it for two years for free with the trade in value.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Why did you trade it in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I didn't trade it in I sold it. They cut me a check. I ordered a new one 

Free truck for 80k miles, and new truck has 10 speed transmission. 16k delta at closing and I have a 3 year newer truck


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I didn't trade it in I sold it. They cut me a check. I ordered a new one
> 
> Free truck for 80k miles, and new truck has 10 speed transmission. 16k delta at closing and I have a 3 year newer truck


The 10 speed is pretty cool, takes a little getting used it, but it tows great with it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

mrcat said:


> Dang, does the temp truck have leather and a touch screen in it? If not the big fella gonna be roughing it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Be rough but I'll make do 😆

have to squint for that screen


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYCB said:


> The 10 speed is pretty cool, takes a little getting used it, but it tows great with it.


It does tow great with it. The rest of the time it’s completely useless. I got a 2020 platinum F150 and the 10 speed shifts worse than my old 2015 Ford transit van. Rough and unpredictable.
Dealer says it’s normal. I say for a truck with a $70,000 sticker price I want to be able to go stoplight to stoplight without jerking the hat off my head.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> It does tow great with it. The rest of the time it’s completely useless. I got a 2020 platinum F150 and the 10 speed shifts worse than my old 2015 Ford transit van. Rough and unpredictable.
> Dealer says it’s normal. I say for a truck with a $70,000 sticker price I want to be able to go stoplight to stoplight without jerking the hat off my head.


Hadn't tried the grocery getters but I drove FILs 21 dually for a day and it made me like the 10 speed, wasn't even on my radar before. Wasn't rough at all.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jaws said:


> Hadn't tried the grocery getters but I drove FILs 21 dually for a day and it made me like the 10 speed, wasn't even on my radar before. Wasn't rough at all.


Grocery getter!?!

you sold your truck today! mine still sitting in my driveway. I bet it still smells like the dude that was driving it before your truck ass stole it from him.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> Grocery getter!?!
> 
> you sold your truck today! mine still sitting in my driveway. I bet it still smells like the dude that was driving it before your truck ass stole it from him.


5 ft boxes dont count homie 😆

Nah, I'm envious of you folks who are so rich yall have run around trucks like Andy @overanamd Travis @Xtrememtnbiker . Rides smooth like my wifes car. Us working stiffs gotta deal with them extra springs

To the smell, I can't smell, so if Tommy stank it up be my kids problem lol


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

The used truck market has been insane. Finding a new truck even harder. My friend bought a 2020 gmc 2500 4x4 duramax .. whatever the trim package just under the top one is? Anyway - he's in "sell it now" mode, but his issue is getting into something else. He's gonna end up getting paid 10 grand or so for the service of driving it around all year for them 

I'm looking at new trucks now. I want a chevy 1500 4x4 crew cab 6.5' box, work truck trim but loaded with all the goodies. End up being about 45k, so not terribly costly and a huge step up from my current monstrosity. Thing is, I've never bought a new vehicle of any kind, and there are some things I'd like installed off the bat. I want a leer 100rcc cap with a nice ladder rack - do the dealers install those, or I have to get that put on after the fact?


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Install after the purchase, unless you have a relationship with a commercial truck dealer. Even then you are at the mercy of the lowest paid employee.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> The used truck market has been insane. Finding a new truck even harder. My friend bought a 2020 gmc 2500 4x4 duramax .. whatever the trim package just under the top one is? Anyway - he's in "sell it now" mode, but his issue is getting into something else. He's gonna end up getting paid 10 grand or so for the service of driving it around all year for them
> 
> I'm looking at new trucks now. I want a chevy 1500 4x4 crew cab 6.5' box, work truck trim but loaded with all the goodies. End up being about 45k, so not terribly costly and a huge step up from my current monstrosity. Thing is, I've never bought a new vehicle of any kind, and there are some things I'd like installed off the bat. I want a leer 100rcc cap with a nice ladder rack - do the dealers install those, or I have to get that put on after the fact?


Talk to your dealer and see if they work with any upfitters or aftermarket guys for work accessories.

One dealer I was getting prices from offered a voucher to an upfitter they use with the purchase of a new work truck. It could be used towards boxes, racks or whatever else they offer.


----------

